# How to control guppy fry population



## jbrianchamberlin

Been reading all over the net looking for advice on how to control guppy fry. I don't think there are any stores nearby that will take them and I don't have the equipment to ship live fish. What fish will will eat fry but not bother my cherry shrimp population?


----------



## Puppylove

African Drawf Frog?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

Not a fan of frogs. Besides, was told frogs don't do we'll in a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## SueD

Start a 2nd tank and remove all of the males to this, adults as well as fry as soon as you can sex them. Females will have fry more than once from one pairing but eventually will stop.


----------



## Kehy

There's not a whole lot that will only eat guppy fry, but not shrimp. Both of those are on the bottom of the food chain, so pretty much anything that would eat one will eat the other. Separating the males and removing all the females would be the only way to completely stop the breeding- until the fry grow up.


----------



## Raymond S.

No promises/w this one cause I only have half the parts to this picture.
Most any fish will eat other fish small enough to fit in their mouth.
When I had an overpopulation issue/w RCS I bought a tiger barb.
It would eat the babies and half sized RCS but left the adults alone except
that I seemed to be loosing one here and there. I do believe that fish can
smell when shrimp shed. I also believe that this is where I was loosing one 
now and then. Green Tiger Barbs look great but I've been told they need
a few to feel at ease and not act nervous. My Tiger Barb never displayed
any nervous symptoms and was alone.


----------



## Sherry

I let a selected few have their fry in the main tank. That cuts the population down. I have adult platy's in there too. I also have a big tank with my angels in. They get a treat everyonce in a while. I also have 5 tanks going now. That helps to spread things out.


----------

